# Collar size for an 8 week old?



## B&Cgetapup

Saturday is the big day! :happyboogie:
Our furball will be coming home!!!
A male from this litter:Schweitzer German Shepherds~puppies

Wondering what size collar will be best. Planning on getting a nylon martingale/simple buckle, thinking 16 inches (adjustable of course) would last for a little while.

What size did you get when you got your pup and how long did it last?


----------



## wolfy dog

A regular nylon buckle collar is all you need. I start them on a martingale when I need more control, usually around 6 months, depending on the pup.


----------



## martemchik

You'll need the smallest possible collar you can find for the time being. I'd also check with the breeder as they might provide you with the first collar. I wouldn't invest in anything expensive or something you really expect him to grow into. I can tell you that on black Friday you can find some pretty good collar deals...50% off in certain stores and you'll be able to get some nice leather or nylon collars for the future.

The collar we got from the breeder we replaced in a few months as we just wanted something that we liked more. Within a year he couldn't fit into his original collar anyways. It's cute taking it out and realizing how small he once was.


----------



## LaRen616

I got my pup at 11 weeks old, I used a small collar until he turned 17 weeks old and then I switched to a medium sized collar.


----------



## B&Cgetapup

Good to know, thank you. I'll save buying a martingale for when he outgrows the first one. 
I had totally forgotten about black friday coming up! That will be perfect to stock up on toys and all the other things we wont be getting right off the bat. 
I can't wait to get him home and start documenting what a sweet little puppy he is. I love the idea of taking pictures every week the first year. Saving his first collar could make for a fun shadow box piece.


----------



## wolfy dog

B&Cgetapup said:


> I can't wait to get him home and start documenting what a sweet little puppy he is.


..and how sharp his teeth are  .


----------



## B&Cgetapup

*digs up thick socks from the bottom of the drawer* I tried to tell my boyfriend about the "land shark" phase and he was confused until he went to go visit the litter. Then he understood!


----------



## Suka

This was Franklin's first collar. I like the soy collars because they are cottony soft and strong. Plus they are in pretty bright but earthy colors. 




He grew out of this size in just a few weeks I think? I don't know I don't remember, but the collar is inexpensive and worth it. I actually used the New Earth Soy Harness when we were out walking. I literally had a nightmare that he slipped out of his collar, so it was the harness after that. I used the harness until he was 4 months old and went to a rolled leather collar. I only use a special harness for his search work now.


----------

